# Aligner automatiquement les fichiers dans le finder



## thieu93 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir dans le finder ( sous mountain lion ) si il y avait une solution pour aligner automatiquement les fichiers qui s'y trouvent et ne pas être obliger de le faire manuellement? Lors de la suppression d'un fichier par exemple afin d'éviter d'avoir un trou...

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Probablement : Finder / Présentation / Afficher les options de présentation : Rangement et ne pas choisir _Aucun_


----------



## thieu93 (23 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai déjà "nom" dans "rangements".


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2012)

Je pense que ça dépend de ta façon de visualiser : si tu es bien par icônes, _Trier par Nom_, alors le rangement devrait être automatique et se modifier quand tu supprimes un fichier (je viens de tester).


----------



## thieu93 (24 Septembre 2012)

Super çà marche.
J'étais en fait dans "rangements" "noms". "Trier par" était du coup inactif. Je viens de mettre "aucun" dans "rangements" du coup j'avais la main sur "trier par" et là j'ai bien mis "nom" et çà fonctionne nickel.

Merci et bonne journée ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2012)

thieu93 a dit:


> Merci et bonne journée ;-)


----------

